Show HN: k3sup ('ketchup') – From Zero to kubectl in 1 min - alexellisuk
======
normanjoyner
Title is not linking to the repository which can be found here:
[https://github.com/alexellis/k3sup](https://github.com/alexellis/k3sup)

~~~
alexellisuk
Thanks for spotting this, sorry about the error. I will post again another
time.

